# Uses for Glow Sticks



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I bought some glow sticks for my jack o lanterns for Halloweeen night just to give them eerie coloration. I was wondering what else you guys use glow sticks for. Here are some ideas I've seen:

1. Lighting Jack o lanterns
2. Taped onto the top of the toilet bowl, underneath the seat (I would imagine that looks pretty cool)
3. Drop a few in your punch bowl to give your drink a toxic look
4. Put some in a clear glass bowl and then pile gelatin squares on top.

Happy Haunting!

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

So its true you can crack these open and put them in your liquor? CC


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

It didn't say to open them up. I'm guessing just to put the whole stick in there.

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

cc: They should be fine. You crack the interior tube to activate, but the outer tube stays solid. I'd wipe them down w/ something to make sure they're clean first, but remember, they sell these to put in mouthpieces for raves/clubs, so they should be safe as long as the outer tube isn't broken.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

lol.. I am sure glad I asked. I figured hey little teething toddlers chew on em they have to be somewhat safe. lol. I won't open them..lol. I had oringally put them sold in the liquor bottles just a test run. My husband freaked. Why is that stuff in my liquor..lol. I laughed oh I am sure the alcohol will kill anything before it kills you...lol. thanks for the info CC


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Martha Stewart had an idea in one of the special issues to take white balloons, slip the glow sticks inside them, blow them up, then draw faces on them with a thick black marker. 

I thought about doing this, but ran out of time! 
SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I like that idea Scream Queen. I'm going to stock up now for next year. Also, I found out 2 glow sticks per jack o lantern work much better than just one.

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

i drill holes to the very back of may foam heads and pound 1 in each hole


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't remember where I got this idea...probably from this forum. Get some of those extra thick, strong balloons, preferably black, and fill them with helium. Tie one end of a 3 foot long piece of fishing line to an activated glow stick and the other end to the balloon. Then tie another piece of fishing line, this one 50, 75 or 100 feet long, to the balloon and the other end to something heavy i.e. a tree, big rock, etc. Do two or three. Let them fly above your house for some mysterious glowing lights in the night sky.

I've never done this but I told a friend about it and he tried it using some dark blue balloons, since there was a full moon. He said people would stand on the sidewalk trying to figure out what the lights were. Cars would slow down in front of his house to get a good look. A couple of people were taking pictures....as evidence of the 'visitors.'


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info Scarry Barry!! Also I have a question... Exactly WHAT is that stuff you can put into the liquor to make it glow. I remember there being a post about that on here somewhere around September of last year. I would really like to use that for a possible theme party I am having this year. If not I will DEFINATELY use the glow stick idea!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Don't put the glow sticks. Do u hear that rattling sound when u shake them? That's suppose to be broken glass. So DON'T break them open. Not good.

Creepy, were you thinking alongs these lines?

https://www.flashingblinkylights.com/stores_app/browse_item_details.asp?page_id=23&item_id=1336

Expensive if you put in individual glasses, but very effective in a clear "tea pot." ;-)


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Thanks Empress!! I was looking along the lines for something like that!!

*purr*


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Another use for Glow Sticks?" As a guy trying to entertain paying customers in a haunted house, yet some of those customers insist upon bringing in glow sticks, I think another use for them might turn out to do something with illuminating certain posterior passageways of some certain people.(ruining the show for others.)
Just because "The sun don't shine there", doesn't automatically preclude this from becoming a reality.
Why any haunted house would WANT to sell glowsticks outside of their front door baffles me? I "prize" the show I attempt to put on here as my main concern because it is the thing that the customers are mostly paying to see and enjoy, the profit from any glow sticks sales is counter-productive to the whole process and defeats the purpose of the fear created by allowing someone else to control your destiny while inside the haunt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

M'am, where did your glow stick go? Why are your eyes glowing green?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

ROFL Gym thats hillarious! And yeah I hate it when people do that. My haunted house experience for 2004 was kind of ruined at the beginning because some stupid girl was trying to light the way with her cell phone.  And when one of the people who worked there told her he was going to confiscate it she started to cuss him out. I just wanted to knock her on the floor. LOL.


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

We tried the glow sticks in the balloons last year and could not find balloons large enough to offset the mass of the glow sticks with the lifiting force of the helium. I teach physics and set my students to work on the problem and found that you will need at least 24 inch balloons for this to work with a very small glow stick (the earring style). However, the effect would be great, we have not given up on the idea, just need to plan ahead and order large balloons and small glow sticks, things that are not easily found in our area.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Glow Sticks in a helium ballon is safer than the other old method of terrorizing the nighttime neighborhood using taped together cleaner bags and candles powering a homemade hot air ballon.
I always wondered about the potential of starting a fire someplace when those ballons eventually returned to earth?
They looked VERY strange though, no sound, little movement, a glowing, slightly shimmering object just floating out there "somewhere?"
It was hard to guage the size and distance of them, they were probably even invisible to radar!
You know who used to make these and set them loose?
A young lawyer I knew!


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Definitely do not let your cats chew on them after they have been activated. They tend to foam at the mouth once they get to the glowing insides. 

Sorry, had one of my idiot cats get ahold of one the other day ago and chew into it. Was fun trying to catch the foaming cat flying at 400 mph around the house.


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

id use glow water i heard its easy to find in grocery stores


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Most of the commercial glowsticks (Cyalume) have: hydrogen peroxide (in the glass thing), phenyl oxalate ester composition, and a fluorescent dye. Anyway, there is a glass ampule that you break to mix the chemicals, so opening one will expose you to glass shards in addition to chemicals that are kinda bad for you. Don't open one. 

If you want to do the glowing beverage thing, Club Soda/Tonic Water will flouresce under black light. Mmmmm, quinine. It'll give you a blue/white glow, and not be toxic.

For more on glowsticks: http://science.howstuffworks.com/light-stick.htm
Or have an MSDS to look at: http://www.sarcamp.com/cyalume_msds.pdf

About the balloons to hang them from, why not just use 2-3 normal size ones, they're usually cheaper, can be bought in larger quantities, and available more places.

If you're running a haunt, why not add to the rule board something like "No light emitting devices" ? That way they're already warned, and if it's a problem you can point at the sign and pretty much kill the argument that you're just being mean to them.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

For the glow sticks attached to the balloons...I talked with my friend, who accomplished this, and he told me he used the glow sticks that are very thin. They can be purchased at dollar stores. My kids use them to make necklaces or bracelets. These are very thin and light weight. Like I said I haven't tried this but it seems feasible. I'm going to give it a try.


Edited for spelling


----------



## Frankenstein Frit (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, thats a good idea, im suprised nobody else has thought about that, lol. The only problem would be that they might not give off enough light. Tell us how it worked after u did it please .


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.glowproducts.com/barglowproducts/glowicecubes/


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Another use for glow sticks.. ( I've done this for a while in leu of dry ice) I put a couple of green glow sticks in the bottom of a cauldron and cover it with spider web that hasn't been stretched out. Fluff it up and make it look like fog rolling over the edge of the cauldron. When you look at it, there's a nice glow and a cool (cheap) effect in the dark. 

There are tons of places for glow sticks!


----------



## SpookyNight (Oct 25, 2004)

Last year I used them inside of skulls on my front porch. I also used one under my mask (just above the eyes) at a halloween party. My outfit was a Grim Reaper, so it looked really cool... Everyone wanted to take a picture...


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

*glow stick straws*

I used the glow straws at my party last year.
the mini stick in the straw goes up and down when you sip:

http://www.epartyunlimited.com/glowstraws.html


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

just reading through here and decided to add my 2 cents on the opening up thing/toxic thing (seen at the very beginning). 

Through animal testing (is it considered testing if your idiot cat decides to chew on one that your 3 year old left on the floor?), I have found that they are relatively harmless when the liquid inside is ingested. They will however make a cat foam up like a St. Bernard and run around the house flinging drool on everything.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

eewwww, tig


----------

